# lockstitch join front and back rise



## cucus

What does RISE means in this sentence? 
"lockstitch join front and back rise." (in textil)
My try: edge, seam, side...


----------



## Eye in the Sky

cucus said:


> What does RISE means in this sentence?
> "lockstitch join front and back rise." (in textil)
> My try: edge, seam, side...


 
What does lockstitch mean in the first place?


----------



## frida-nc

Rise - subir, alzarse -- lo que hace la aguja y uno de los hilos, despues de unirse con el segundo hilo al otro lado de la tela.

Mira la demostración aquí.

He visto "puntada recta o plana" y "punto y calada" para traducción en una breve búsqueda.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Thanks, I have to check those terms in Spanish for a sewing machine feature.


----------



## Jevipunkyeye

Good Morning!!!!!

Let me give you a explanation about these two terms:

Losckstitch: is the stitch made by a flat bed machine, the most common machine in a sewing room (la maquina de coser de toda la vida que hacer la puntada plana)

Rise: in the sentence means the seam that goes from the inseam (point crotch) to the waistband, in front and back part of the trouser, is also called crotch sometimes (en castellano "tiro").

Please, could somebody correct my sentences?????

Thanks and best regards

Jevipunkyeye


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Jevi, does that mean that lockstitch is 'puntada plana' and rise is 'tiro'? 
(What do you mean with "somebody correct my sentences"? For grammar mistakes? Didn't see any.)


----------



## Jevipunkyeye

Dear Evitap,

Yes, you are right!!! lockstitch is "puntada plana" and crotch is "tiro".

Excuse me if my explanation was so long and confused.

Thanks for check my grammar, I´m so worried about my English!!!

Have a nice day and Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Jevipunkyeye said:


> Dear Evitap,
> 
> Yes, you are right!!! lockstitch is "puntada plana" and crotch is "tiro".
> 
> Excuse me if my explanation was so long and confusing.
> 
> Thanks for checking my grammar, I´m so worried about my English!!!
> 
> Have a nice day and Enjoy!!!!!!


 
I know crotch is 'tiro'. Rise is 'tiro' too?


----------



## frida-nc

In this glossary I found:
Front rise: tiro frente
Back rise: tiro espalda
Crotch: fundillo (intersec. de tiro con entrepiernas)  --apenas legible

Ahora entiendo mejor el texto, gracias.


----------



## Jevipunkyeye

Hi!!!!

Excuse me!!!! in my work we usually use *crotch and rise to name the same part* (Tiro), my suppliers in Asia understand both words, but I prefer to use rise.

Thanks for your corrections!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a nice day!!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

I think technically the rise is the height or measurement from the crotch (front and back), while the crotch itself is where all four panels come together.


----------

